# is being extra horny a sign of pregnancy? (tmi)



## lingardx

hi,
i don't know if this will contain tmi but i'd just thought i'd warn you incase it does, well i'm now 2 days late for my period and i know that's nothing but since sunday i've been extra turned on (sorry) like wanting to do it loads more, i've never had this before when af is going to arrive, is it a sign of pregnancy? or am i getting my hopes up? lol

thanks


----------



## auntylolo

I don't think I've heard of it being a symptom, but if I was 2 days late, I'd be testing! gl:thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

I guess with an extra flush of hormones from pregnancy you might want sex more. Personally with my daughter I just wanted to puke all the time. :haha: Do a test and see. Good luck! :)


----------



## lingardx

thank you both for your answers, i was thinking about buying a test today and testing tomorrow morning but i also think i've convinced myself that something is there when it isn't :oops: :( xx


----------



## Bean66

It's possible. With pregnancy you get an increase in blood supply to your 'private' parts!

Get testing!


----------



## Amiable_Aimee

I noticed i had an increased sex drive after i missed my period. I looked it up and all i found was info about it being related to periods? :wacko: but the next day i tested and got a faint bfp. If your two days late you should definatly get testing! Good luck :flower:

Also i forgot to add, My private parts became more sensitive, which was strange. I felt warmer down there and it was easier to have an orgasm (sorry tmi)


----------



## Sunnii

get testing!! :D


----------



## lingardx

well i've just tested and it came up negative,
maybe it's too soon or i just got my hopes up?
what do you think? xx


----------



## Bean66

Wait a couple of days and test again. Which test did you use? Superdrug ones are meant to be sensitive.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## auntylolo

And use your first pee of the day (fmu) :thumbup:


----------

